# Lizards that don't require live food?



## BredliFreak (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi guys

Seeing as I'm not allowed pets that eat live food, I was wondering what lizards can be fed on things like veggies/dog and cat food etc.
I have heard of raising EWDs and Cunninghams skinks without crickets but I would also like that confirmed.

Cheers,
BF


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 23, 2016)

why can't you have live food eating pets? Blue Tongues would be a good choice in my opinion, but you would have to get an adult as they require live food as babies but my 3 adults dont eat live food only fruit, veg, egg, ground beef or turkey, pet mince, cat food and occasionaly a live superworm but they do not need them i just choose to feed it to them they will be fine without eating superworms. This goes for any kind of Bluey (Eastern, Blotched, Northern, Western, Centralian, and even shinglebacks too). As far as EWDs go, i personally gave mine Fruit, Veg, Ground Meat occasionally but also a lot of Crickets, Woodies and Superworms (Mealworms are bad for reptiles). This was my choice because i believe it is more natural i am not sure if they need it but i think they do especially as babies. Cunninghams Skinks i would feed meat, fruit, veg and insects. There may be some other species out there that dont need live food but i would go for a bluey if i was you they are also the easiest to take care of


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 23, 2016)

Ok cheers I have a bluey so I'm looking for something different


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 23, 2016)

Virtually all lizards need live food as juveniles.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Jun 23, 2016)

Bluetongues don't need to be started on live food, most will eat processed foods from word go.
Not to mention they're cool animals 






or Shinglebacks


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 24, 2016)

r u sure. i have been feeding mine live food when young they wouldnt eat prossesed food then. It is more natural for them in my opinion. But yes as Shaun said try a shingleback


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 24, 2016)

Shingles are cool but as I said not really after blueys. I've heard pink tongues don't need live food.


----------



## Wallo (Jun 24, 2016)

My Pink Tongue wont eat live - got her on Scrambled Eggs, Veges and baby food - and loves it


----------



## Stompsy (Jun 24, 2016)

Get a pink tongue!!! DO IT!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jun 24, 2016)

Wallo said:


> My Pink Tongue wont eat live - got her on Scrambled Eggs, Veges and baby food - and loves it



Bet if you placed a bunch of suitable sized silkworms or snails in it's feeding dish they would be disappeared before long ....

- - - Updated - - -



ShaunMorelia said:


> Bluetongues don't need to be started on live food, most will eat processed foods from word go.
> Not to mention they're cool animals
> 
> 
> ...



Sure , if that's all you offer them and they are growing fast and perpetually hungry .... doesn't mean that is a healthy long term diet for them though ---- just saying.


----------



## Wallo (Jun 24, 2016)

kingofnobbys said:


> Bet if you placed a bunch of suitable sized silkworms or snails in it's feeding dish they would be disappeared before long ....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Jun 24, 2016)

kingofnobbys said:


> Sure , if that's all you offer them and they are growing fast and perpetually hungry .... doesn't mean that is a healthy long term diet for them though ---- just saying.


I don't mean dog or cat foods, but a healthy diet with mixed repashy's vegie burger and Grub Pie along with multi vitamins. Seems to go well.


----------



## NickGeee (Jun 24, 2016)

Pretty sure cunninghams skinks virtually feed just on vegetation in the wild.


----------



## CrazyNut (Jun 25, 2016)

Tried canned crickets, snails etc? I suppose it comes down to the animals and wether it will accept food that dowsn't move natrualy.


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 26, 2016)

What's wrong with live food?


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 26, 2016)

It's a hassle to buy and I'm not allowed to breed them (don't blame me it's the parents idea)


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jun 28, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> It's a hassle to buy and I'm not allowed to breed them (don't blame me it's the parents idea)


 Sounds like they are making excuses an don't want you have a pet lizard.

Buy the insects online by mailorder in bulk once every 2 weeks (crickets), and less frequently for worms .... can't be easier , certainly less bother than a cat or a dog.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 29, 2016)

Not really [MENTION=41275]kingofnobbys[/MENTION] as I am allowed blueys and if the lizards don't require live food then it's fine, but cheers for the info will keep it in mind


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jun 29, 2016)

I use Wombaroo for young skinks. Buy the reptile mix version, mix it with your canned pet food and add calcium. 

It'll cost you about $30 a box but last quite a while, depending on how heavy you use it.

I've used it for raising many species of Egernia and Tiliqua. Only bothered with feeding insects to depressa and striata.


----------

